# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Krampus, Ari Lehman, Jason Hawes, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW:
Episode 120 – ThanksKilling.

The Roundtable of Terror is serving up the main course, with Al Ridenour, as our yearly Krampus talk takes place, and we get yet another perspective on Krampus lore. The side dishes include Badger, Jim, and Jerry chatting with Ari Lehman, the First Jason, and Jim tries to get in a quick interview with Jason Hawes, of Ghost Hunters.
Badger brings us the Deadline News, Storm rants in a Haunt Minute, Jerry spins the spooky tunes, and Vysther reflects on Halloween 2016, while we try to give away another prize from Screamline Studios, in the Gruesome Giveaway.

Featured Music:
Verse 13
– Embrace the Black Rose
– It Beckons
– The Souls that Wander
www.bigscaryshow.com 

#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror #gruesomegiveaway


----------

